# 1/18th Scale History



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

For those of you who have the older 1/18th Scale stuff. Let the rest of us see what has gotten us this far.

Show those cars!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will work on that. I did are first car in the Oct of 1993. The oval outlaws retail price $49.95 and sold thousands of those. Trouble is people still buy them on ebay and think there getting the new car :freak: 

Will see if I can come up with some pictures and all the other versions. I beleive We have had 7 different versions since the beginning.
Way before that Delta had the pocket rocket like in 1982 I did the Cheeta for Parma like somtime in 1982 or 1983 Then it died off. Kyosho had some 1/18th F1 cars and a 2wd buggy like in 1988 or 1999 then nothing till the Oval Outlaws in 1993.
Of course the world believes that HPI Micro RS4 was the first 1/18th scale car:lol:


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't speak for the F1, but that Mini Kyosho 2wd was a Ultima; it was 1/20th, so not applicable. So the first 1/18th 2wd off-road was The Mini-T.


----------

